# Buying Eastern long neck turtles



## SlamD (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello all,
I am looking at purchasing 2 baby eastern long neck turtles and just wanted to know is there an ideal age to buy them at? I have been told that mortality rate of younger ones is quite high, is this true and what extra care goes into avoiding this? 
Is 6 weeks to young to buy? Or should I look at getting older ones?
Turtles will be living in a 3 foot tank, I have adjusted the Ph level to 7 and de chlorinated the water I have a UV light and heater set to 26 degrees and have a floating basking shelf, is there anything extra I need to do to care for young turtles? 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------

